# You Tube Replay? geht das?



## MasterFox (30. April 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich möchte gern wissen, wie man einstellen kann bei you tube, dass das video wiederholt wird, den ich hasse es dauernd hin- und herzuswichten zw WoW und You Tube. Ich horche mir die ganze zeit ua geile videos an und möchte gern wissen wie ich einstellen kann, dass das video wiederholt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sich jemand gut damit auskennt, das derjenige mir auch antworten kann. Ach ja ich weis nich ob das ne rolle spielt, ich benutze Oper 9.64, falls sich jemand damit auskennt oda vielleicht muss ich ja ein programm herunterladen, wenn kein replay geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für die antworten im voraus


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

mach dir am einfachsten eine playlist also nen account und da nen playlist erstellen die läuft dann runter

ein lied dauerwiederholung geht nicht
da musst runterladen und so wiedergeben


----------



## MasterFox (30. April 2009)

einen eigenen account hab ich, hab es aber zu favoriten hinzugefügt, da ich als playlist viele andere verschiedene lieder suchen muss, hab aba keine lust drauf

und könnt ihr mir ein gutes programm nennen, mit dem ich mir die vielen lieder downloaden kann?


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

free youtube converter bei google eintippen freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2009)

Musst du aufpassen!

Es gibt einen *Youtube Downloader* und einen 
*Free Youtube to MP3 Converter*

das erste ist kacke, das zweite wurde ja schon gennant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. April 2009)

save2pc is auch nich schlecht.


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Verwend Firefox und installier dir iMacro
Da gibts genug Tutorials auf Youtube

Leute, ich glaub der Converter ist nicht wirklich erlaubt.. (heisst nicht dass ich ihn nicht verwende..)

Ansonsten einfach in den Fenstermodus schalten..


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. Mai 2009)

Viel einfacher per Webseite: http://www.downloadyoutubevideos.com

Die gibts echt^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Verwend Firefox und installier dir iMacro
> Da gibts genug Tutorials auf Youtube
> 
> Leute, ich glaub der Converter ist nicht wirklich erlaubt.. (heisst nicht dass ich ihn nicht verwende..)
> ...



der converter ist zumindest in der schweiz erlaubt .. was deutschland angeht isses mir egal ich wohn nid da ;D


----------



## Zorkal (1. Mai 2009)

Ist sowieso total scheinheilig sich Musik bei Youtube zu laden weils da wohl legal ist. Ob man jetzt bei Rapidshare, PirateBay oder halt Youtube lädt macht wohl keinen Unterschied.
Editie Qualität ist bei Youtube auch nicht wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

In Deutschland ises auch Legal Videos und die Audioaufnahmen von den Videos zu Laden schon alleine weil Z.b das Programm Free Youtube to MP3 Converter oft auf neuen PC mit vielen andere freeware Progrmman einstaliert is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (1. Mai 2009)

ich Kann dem TE nur No23Recorder[url/] Empfehlen. Damit kannst du die musik quasi aufnehmen, Das programm nimt alles auf was aus deinen boxen kommt. Das ist denke besser als sich das Ganze video herunter zu laden! Auserdem werden die musik stücke gleich als mp3 gespeichert, wahlweise auch als WAV oder OGG! Teste es einfach mal, ist ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn du gleich das Video mithaben willst kannst du auch den Realplayer benutzen, der hat direkt ein nettes FF AddOn mitgebracht womit du mit einem klick die videos speichern kannst, ist ganz praktisch^^


----------

